# Double dyed and cast



## Fsyxxx (Oct 30, 2014)

got this BEB from manbuckwal dyed blue the yellow the cast live edge with two colors alumilite. Pretty cool I thought. I'll show pics of completed knife when they are installed.

Reactions: Like 3 | EyeCandy! 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 30, 2014)

Those are cool looking ! They look green to me lol .


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 30, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Those are cool looking ! They look green to me lol .



Yellow and blue make green, just like the ziplock commercial


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 30, 2014)

Fsyxxx said:


> Yellow and blue make green, just like the ziplock commercial



Yep, FYI when u post pics, use the full image button instead of the thumbnail . Look forward to seeing more of your casting n dyeing !

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## manbuckwal (Oct 31, 2014)

Aluminite Blue looks really good in Buckeye too

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Fsyxxx (Oct 31, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Aluminite Blue looks really good in Buckeye too
> 
> 
> View attachment 62990


I'll try that next time. Looks awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strider (Nov 4, 2014)

Such a brilliant combination! Good work, can't wait to see it in action.


----------

